# The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made!



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! retail $1099 !!*

Bold statement? yes......but maybe true. also happens to depend on what someone wants in a system. i just want a system that flows enough for my GT2871, sounds good, and doesn't turn my car into a bass tube coming off the freeway at 2800. 
I've had 7 exhaust iterations on my TT. the first was my 2.75" neuspeed. perfect sound level, NO boom on decel. car wouldn't boost over 22psi. as soon as we removed the system, 26psi was had........only change being a 3" full system. i then had a Magnaflow system made w/ 3" in/out everywhere. flowed, but too loud. added a small 4" resonator= little quieter but boom on decel. replaced w/ 5" resonator = quieter, MORE boom. drove this until couldn't take it anymore. then tried another 3" system that was quieter still but unfortunately lost 2psi







. Car was about 5% quiter but felt like it lost 10% power. laggy, no top end....but smooth. 
then came my idea of two parallel exhaust pipes that were 2.25" each. the idea of ridding the car of the 3" diameter might cut down on the boom but being 2 of them equalled an effective 3.13" pipe. Billy Boat Exhaust decided the idea had to be tested. they also made their very cool Y design back section that is perfectly straight thru. in testing the new set up, i left the current BIG resonated 3" front of the exhaust and ONLY replaced the axle back portion with their Y design. It instantly woke the car up, was actually quieter, and gained me 1 psi back. so the next was to pop the new front section of exhaust in. i now gained my 2nd psi and am back to 26 psi. the car spools VERY fast and pulls to 26psi W/O any prob. there is less decel boom......it's not gone.......but definitely better. the new mid pipe is alittle louder overall but the speed at which it spools, holds boost, and lacks boom........is perfect!! here is a summary of my last couple weeks:
3" full system w/ traditional but high flow muffler design = 24 psi and slow
3" front section w/ big resonator on and new Y back section = 25 psi, fast and really quiet.....but w/ boom
2 x 2.25" front section and new Y back section = effortless 26 psi, very fast, crackly decel, pretty quiet, less boom. 
Mike and Billy at B&B are awesome!
here are the pics of the thing!!!
































_Modified by M this 1! at 9:55 AM 4-22-2009_


_Modified by M this 1! at 6:12 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (M this 1!)*

work of art!...


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (heinzboy57)*

wow really nice.
what downpipe are you using with it?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (Senater_Cache)*

Del Rio makes their own 3" one.


----------



## LZ7W TT (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (M this 1!)*

looks good!
would B&B consider making another one like this?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I would purchase that!


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Wow, top notch lookin' piece of pipework.
I'd be really interested to see a compar-o dyno. If you've got money to blow (or free access to a dyno







), that'd be awesome.
Would BB consider doing another iteration w/ 2x2" pipes from the cats back for those of us w/o a big turbo? I.E. 2 cats to bolt up to the stock downpipe (like the Miltek setup) but the pipes stay parallel the whole time.


_Modified by DnA-TT at 6:23 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

reminds me of the greddy for the 350


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

That's some work of art, especially when 42DD says how hard it is to make a stock replacement and that's why their aluminized system is $1500....I'd be curious for a 2.5" version for K04 use...

Sean


_Modified by EuroStyle at 10:19 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (M this 1!)*

That is incredible work,beautiful. You may have actually reversed the whole equation
that being, perhaps the 3" downpipe is the most restrictive aspect of the system lol.
Very interesting in regard to boost levels & layout. Good luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (M this 1!)*

Beautiful work on the exhaust.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (Suture)*

We need sound clips Nathan!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (l88m22vette)*

Beautiful


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I beleive has been made! (Murderface)*

Damn that looks nice. Did they fab it up and then send it to you? What did you do with the other exhaust?


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

wow!! please please please make a video soon


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (fijitt)*

other system is in my garage, so...







. yes they did fab it up on their TT jig. system is easily available for them to replicate and sell! 
the main thing i feel from this system to the other is like losing 300lbs or so. everything is effortless


_Modified by M this 1! at 10:10 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

gangsta


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_other system is in my garage, so...







. yes they did fab it up on their TT jig. system is easily available for them to replicate and sell! 
the main thing i feel from this system to the other is like losing 300lbs or so. everything is effortless

_Modified by M this 1! at 10:10 AM 4-22-2009_

Looks great for a BT system but completely unnecessary for a K04. Now put that thing on VF's dyno


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will. it's going to Giac to see if there's ANY thing left in 91 and to squeeze the remaining timing left in race. then i'll get it back to VFs to compare. recently i've found: tears in my crank case breather system, bad o2, bad coolant temp sensor.........so who knows what i've been missing. 
the system in my garage would be phenominal on a k04 car. looks like this:


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (M this 1!)*

that is impressive. and it achieves everything you hoped for.
jebus it's very nice... makes me think I should just leave
my exhaust alone till I'm ready for that setup.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (exboy99)*

Looks great Nathan!
what is the distance from the plastics to the bottom of the resonator?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (2001TTransport)*

i didn't measure, it's better than before due to the resonator being much smaller in diameter. it would of helped if the guy who finished the install would of angled the dp area abit more. i haven't scrapped yet though! i'll tell you that. your wife could live with this system for sure!


----------



## QBNR32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (M this 1!)*

looks great Nathan! I cant wait to hear it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (QBNR32)*

Pricing is only $1099!! For the quality of work, amount of time to build, etc. this is SICK! 
I really dig that B&B will go the extra mile and try something they've not done before to make a perfect exhaust. 
you could also order just the front or rear section if you wanted too, for about half of the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

wow...how do we order....what is it called?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (sims159915)*

It's basically called what it is, a 'twin mid-pipe' catback. call and ask for *Mike 888-228-7435*
freakin' cool guys the care about happy customers and bad ass cars.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Finally have sound clips:

http://www.youtube.com/user/8858cadillac


_Modified by M this 1! at 4:08 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

very, very nice!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

sounds sick


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Yea, I like it a lot...Hope they're making these when I go BT


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

Sounds great, by the looks of it I thought it would be way louder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (TToxic)*

.....yeah, i did too. i was sweating it until it fired up. they can make the system at any time they took 3 weeks building this one since the jigs had to be redone for the twin set up.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

is it me or it sounds like its has little rattle?


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

like the sounds!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

do these guys have a website?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

http://www.bbexhaust.com


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

that thing sounds f'in amazing!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Pricing is only $1099!! For the quality of work, amount of time to build, etc. this is SICK! 
I really dig that B&B will go the extra mile and try something they've not done before to make a perfect exhaust. 
you could also order just the front or rear section if you wanted too, for about half of the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

could you elaborate?
what is the front and rear section? you mean the dividing line is the flange right by the mufflers??
do you work for them? did they tell you we can just order this?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (speed51133!)*

no cats?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (BluHeaven)*

Beautiful system!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (idwurks)*

on 2nd shot you can juuust see the bulge of the cat in front of the 02 sensor. 
the system is a two piece system, like most that you buy. what i meant was you can buy either front or rear. if something happened to either section or you already owned an APR or B&B, you could replace what you currently have with the section you wanted.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (M this 1!)*

i do not work for them. just got them into my project. they've been great! Ask for Mike there.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (M this 1!)*

Ahhhh ok. Must be the angle of the photos, it looks like the front center section goes straight to the downpipe. So both sections will bolt to any downpipe/cat combo as the joints are in factory location?


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_on 2nd shot you can juuust see the bulge of the cat in front of the 02 sensor. 
the system is a two piece system, like most that you buy. what i meant was you can buy either front or rear. if something happened to either section or you already owned an APR or B&B, you could replace what you currently have with the section you wanted.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: The ULTIMATE BT exhaust I believe has been made! (BluHeaven)*

unfortunately not. they're in their cat location. i've had to simply go spend $40-60 to have it fitted.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

crazy how many exhaust systems are actually now available for MK1s....
This looks pretty good. would be curious to see numbers as well.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

Wow, sounds as good as it looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_crazy how many exhaust systems are actually now available for MK1s....

No kidding, too bad other stuff for the car wasn't so scarce


----------



## 502MetalWerks (Mar 9, 2010)

This will be next on my list for sure.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

back from the dead, did anyone actually order one of these? 

i tried calling mike at B&B a few times last year, and got through, but never heard back with a price or way to order. 

i just tried last a few days ago, and he never got back. I started calling every day, and was told the computer servers just crashed, and emails/website orders etc. getting back online is the priority right now. 

id like to order it, but they seem like too busy to try and make it again. he has assured me the can, but never got back with a price or a way to order it.:banghead:


----------



## swift89 (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds amazing and looks even better :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I cant stop listening to it! 

I love it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

very cool! thanks for bring back this thread, I havent ever read through this before. 

personally I have a 2.5in borla that I am thinking about dropping for a 3in custom off a 3in DP. I wonder if I could just show these pics to a custom exhaust shop and have it duplicated??


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

100% off topic...but do/did you work at office max?? I was watching/listening to the clip again and couldnt help but notice the shirt and khaki pants... looked offaly familiar :laugh:

now to bring the main topic back, Im considering this setup for when I go BT! :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

does anyone know what mufflers the small round ones are in the back?


----------

